# Will Ghost Shrimp eat my snail?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not a fish expert, but I have a small 2 gallon Hex Aquarium and bought some ghost shrimp today because someone said they were compatible with beta. I didn't think about my snail, and when looking up what to feed the shrimp I saw that ghost shrimp sometimes eat snails? They always say either baby or dead snails though. 
I have a normal fish-store snail that I use to help with algae control, It's not a baby, actually I've had it for about 6 months now. I just want to make sure it wont get eaten.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

No I don't think the shrimp will eat the snail. If anything the betta might try to eat the shrimp. Some bettas leave shrimp alone, and some don't. It seems to depend on the individual betta.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks! I was wondering after seeing the snail population control boards, I'm glad that everything will be ok together.

I also saw a thing at the pet store that said White Clouds mix well with beta, any thoughts?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I say yes but some say no, a betta can go with alot of non-fin nipping peacfull community fish I have one with 5 platies in a 10g and they all do fine. But some people say bettas should be by theirselves so basically it's what you want


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I basically just don't want the betta to eat any other fish... It seems to be ok with the shrimp though, i've been watching him all night.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I've heard of shrimp eating small snails, like ramshorns (pest snails you get for free with plants) but never a big snail. 

I don't think white clouds and bettas would go together because white clouds like cool water (they're best in a unheated tank), and bettas like warm tropical water. Neon tetras would be better -- they like it more on the cool side than many tropical fish, but at least their temp range overlaps a bit with the betta's.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It's all about the general peacefulness of your Betta. My male Betta, Firefly, is extrememly peaceful (sure theres the odd chase), and even tags along with my mollies, plus leaves my tetras alone... If you have an aggressive Betta i wouldn't keep him with anything (their even known to be vicous to snails), but otherwise, i'm sure your Betta would enjoy the company 

And... sticking more to the thread... A snail has not been known to eat a shrimp... no, but i guess they could get in the way :lol:


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks, I don't think my betta is too agressive, sometimes he knocks the snail off of the wall, but that's rare. He aslo seemed interested in the shrimp, but after followng them for a second went the other way. I am guessing that is pretty mild natured?

Seems like the shrimp like to eat the algae off of the back of the snails shell, (The other aquarium got pretty dirty before I was able to get another one because of it's crack) Nothing seems to be bothering anything though. I'd like to get a few more small fish because my beta is just a drifter.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I looked up the Neon Tetra on fishprofiles.com and found "glowing tetra" is this what you are referencing?

If it's not, could you tell me a bit more about the neon tetra? How many I would need to have at once etc. I don't wnat to cram too much into the aquarium.

Also, I have tons of windows in my room, so the tank is right by a window, is there any good algae preventers (fish or bottled things) that could go with the beta and the shrimp? I have a snail but he only does a good job for about a week. I am going to try cycling water now since I've been on here and learned about that will that help?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

No, Neons Tetras are differnet from Glowing Tetras.
As with all tetras they do better in groups of 6+ and with a group of 6 would fit happily in a 5GAL. You could get a snail or some shrimp that could keep the algae down, i wouldn't suggest chemicals personally, but whatever floats your boat.
You should cycle the water, yes, it's better for the fish and makes a more than friendly enviroment for them.
You could add the neons three at a time or in pairs. They will all get along and are generally peaceful fish and will not bother others (mine are), they will do fine with a non-aggressive Betta and a snail/shrimp.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

So from what I said I'm guessing my beta is non-agressive.

How long do I need to wait between introducing the neon's, and is there anything I should watch for when getting them from a pet store?

I would personally rather do it naturally, I do have one snail and 3 ghost shrimp, is there a better type of shrimp have that would work with the ghost shrimp?

I really don't want another snail because I'd rather not run the risk of having tons of snails in the tank. 

I've got to go to the pet store soon anyway to see if I can get a sword leaf for my beta.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, reading up on the neon tetras makes them seem quite difficult to keep. Are they really a fragile fish? and I'm guessing they will eat regular flakes?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

They're not difficult to keep at all, i started with neons, they're just difficult in the sense that people say they are not hardy. Yet, i know many people who cycled their tank with neons and all survive.
And yes, they will eat regular flakes, they may even enjoy a few bloodworms now and again, mine do. 
Their one of the most common commnuity tank fish and easy to get hold of and cheap. Good luck


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

kristian18f said:


> So from what I said I'm guessing my beta is non-agressive.
> 
> How long do I need to wait between introducing the neon's, and is there anything I should watch for when getting them from a pet store?
> 
> ...


I'd introduce the neons as soon as possible, before your Betta gets too used to being on his own !! lol
Oh, and get all six neons all together, because they are unlikely to be attacked by the Betta if they are in a group, wheres say they were in pairs. Also, if your betta flares up and chases them for a few minutes.. don't worry about it... turn the tank light off... for an hour or so, keeping an eye on them every now and again, i can guarentee once the Betta has settled down, he will get used to the neons and will leave them be, sometimes they never settle down, so you'll have to take the neons back, but that is only if your Betta is aggressive. Mine was fine when i introduced my neons though  Just keep an eye out for the first couple of days.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ack, one more thing, while I was reading it said that they like dark, do you have your fish in dark?

I have lots of windows and my tank has a light on it. I wouldn't mind putting black paper along the back of the tank, but I don't much know what to do about the light. This is what my tank looks like, although it may not be the same size.
http://www.apetmall.com/aq2galaqkit.html


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, the Beta has been by himself for about 6 months now, maybe a bit longer I can't quite remember when I got him. I introduced Shrimp yesterday and he handled it alright, guess I'll try the tetras.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

No, neon tetras DO NOT prefer dark tanks, they actually prefer it light and i find my neons are more lively and happy when the tank light is on... when it is off you'll find they scatter and hide (this isn't unusal, so don't worry).. i know alot of fish do this, but it's clear they like warm, light tanks.
There is a type of tetra that thrives dark places in tanks, but they're blind... and certainly not the neons,


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Good, I'm glad they like bloodworms as that Is what I feed my beta. My old beta liked flakes so I have leftovers, this one won't have anything to do with them.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, guess I got the information crossed, good, that will make my life a bit easier.

While I have you on here do you do water changes alot? I've never done them before and i'm a bit nervous, do you just get a cup or something and take the water out and add new?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

yes. But have a "jug" especially for your fish...  don't go using it for your gravy. lol
I do water changed every other day, only because my tank is overstock.. which means a bigger ammonia build up.
If your tank has less fish, less water changes. I'd never do less than two a week.
you should also invest in a gravel cleaner which should be done every 10days in my opinion.  pm me if you need more help.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for your help, I will check prices on a gravel cleaner when I go to the pet store. I have always done 100% changes until I found this forum, so I'll pick up something to scoop with too..


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Good good. 
100% water changes are not a good idea... about 40% a week is fine (scattered around, not in one day)  That's what i do.
And for my 6.5-7gal tank, i got a cleaner for like £5... so, ya know 
They're cheap.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I looked but didn't see any at the pet store today. I also went to get the neon's (which they had) but they were $1.50 each, I'm going to check the other pet store before I buy them, that seemed a bit high for what they are. Bettas are only $3.00. They ddin't have any real floating plants either, going to have to look back at the forms for those.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would recommend that you not get *anything* to put in your tank. With the one betta, 1 snail, and a couple of shrimp, you already have more than enough for a 2 gallon tank. Do not get anything, I repeat anything, until you get a bigger tank.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I didn't realise she had a 2GAL tank *gulp*

Go get another tank, perhaps a 3.5GAL, they wont be expensive...  and you can get the neons for that.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd recommend that if you get another tank, get at least a 10 gallon tank. I've found that the smaller tanks are more difficult to take care of than a 10 gallon one. With a 10 gallon you can have a full school of 6 neons, and something else cool besides (like a gourami, or another betta, but not both in the same tank!)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes but some people (as myself) just don't have the room for a bigger tank  Seeing as she has such as small tank, i was assuming she didn't have much space.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't have any space, and I just got home from buying, guess I will see what I can do, but going back to the pet store right now is out of the question.


----------

